# Russell's journey....



## Rapide561

I woke up fairly early on Friday morning - and it was hammering down. This meant that I would get wet through winding up the electric cable, taking off the silver screens and rolling up the hose pipe, as I prepare for the off and the journey from Harrogate to Folkestone. I figured it was better not to put a coat on and so braved the elements with just a tee - shirt on top. I managed to wipe and dry the hose and cable and store them safely in the boot. The silver screens ended up in the shower cubicle for the remainder of the day. Just as I am about to pull away from Rudding Park, the rain stopped. 

Anyway, I opt for the direct route of the A1 - shorter than the M1 by about 15 miles. For a laugh, I set Folkestone into the Blaupunkt sat nav thing, and the distance is shown as 605 km. Hardly. So I switch it off. 

On then to the A1 with a quick stop at "Shell, Fenstanton" to get LPG for the Gaslow. Driving conditions are terrible with non stop rain and strong winds. Bat on a bit further on to the A14 and at least the wind seems to be behind me, rather than side ways on. The M11 and onto the M25, the latter resembling a car park even though it is about 13.00. The low speed of about 20 mph continues to the Dartford crossing, and from there on, the roads are clear. 

My tunnel crossing is booked at 2050 - I am several hours early so stop and Maidstone Services to prepare some food - warm bread rolls and soup and have a cuppa. Hooray - it has finally stopped raining. 

I make a quick call to Eurotunnel and they advise that whilst busy, they are not overstretched and they will try to shove me on an early crossing. 

I decide to check my tyre pressures. Lucky I did - they were down a bit - silly Russell - when did you last check them? The machine at Roadchef services requires £1 for 10 mins of air - so I inflate my tyres and opt for 70 psi all round. Problem - front drivers side tyre will not inflate - only deflate. My £1 has run out, so I pop in another pound. Still no joy. I go in to the kiosk to enquire if there is another air machine - there is - in the lorry park - so I go around there. I add another £1 to the machine and still cannot get air in the tyre. Then I spot a foreign looking lorry - so I call on his services. It turns out the driver and truck are from Slovenia and we will be sharing the same route for much of our journey. I ask him to assist with the tyre. In goes another £1 to the machine. I do not know what the problem was, but the lad had to hold the air jet thing on to the tyre valve using a lot of force, whilst I held with airpipe. Finally, I am at 70psi. The lorry driver returns to his cab, and drives off, sounding his horn twice as he passes me. I wave and watch him go by. 

Moral of the story, if ever you are in the pooh, and see this lorry, ask for help.

Just as I am about to fire up and get underway from Maidstone, the mobile rings. It is my deal old auntie. 

"I have just thought of something", she says "you don't need to pack anything do you, it's all set to go. That's really clever".

Yes dear. 

Incidentally, I switch the sat nav back on and I am over 200 km from Folkestone according to the screen. Furthermore, it spouts up with "you are in a restricted area, please make a U turn". Sod off I tell it. 

Onwards to the tunnel and there are queues at the check in booth. It is about 1700 now and I opt for a self check in. In goes my reference number and as if by magic, my name appears on the screen with the time of 2050. I am offered the 1850 - so I take it! The windscreen label prints out with deaprture code "L" - but I do not have an interior mirror to hang it on, so improvise with a bit of blu-tak. 

I park at the terminal for 30 minutes or so and have a cuppa, before making my way round to the customs area. I am requested to pull up in the shed. This I do, where my gas locker is examined, and I am sent on my way. I wait in line, before finally boarding the train. I am in the last carriage for high vehicles, with another motorhome behind me in the same carriage. I have never known two motorhomes in one carriage before. 

A moment later, and the train crew are here, chocking the wheels etc. Seconds later they are back, and laugh at the Speedferries logo on the back, and the pirate ship. 

Once in Calais, I head for the motorway and turn off at the N43 - following the signs for Calais. The excellent link provided by Peejay lists diesel prices in Calais - and I am on the hunt for a BP garage. Found it - but I do not fill the tank, instead taking what I think I need to get me to Luxembourg - 43 litres goes in to be precise. On then to the cash and carry when a silly amount of Stella is loaded into the front and rear lockers, before I head for the ferry terminal, pitching there for the night. I wake up in the night freezing cold - the truma is not working and has a flashing red light on the dials - this means no 12v power. Is the leisure battery cream crackered? 

Morning comes and I get up, washed, teeth done and coffee drunk in 20 mins, by 0800 I am on my way. I slept well despite noise from the wind. I choose my spot carefully and traffic noise was minimal. 

Onwards to Dunkerque, Lille, Belgium and hammering out the miles, running non stop to Luxembourg. 245.90 miles later, I am at the BP services at Capellen. There is a huge queue for fuel so I use the lorry lane. Big pipe, but no problem at all. I cram in just under 79 litres of diesel at 1.10 euro per litre. I pull up in the lorry park and as I am doing a "walk round inspection" of the van, a voice yells "hello there, are you alright". It turns out to be someone who recognised the pirate ship on the back of the van, having seen it at Calais. We exchange pleasantries and he asks why I did not queue for fuel. I told him I used the lorry pumps, but he said that was not his idea of fun. Make of that what you will. 

Southwards now towards Metz, and then Chateau-Salins, Saverne, Molsheim and Obernai. I top up with fuel at Molsheim - adding 26 litres. 

Just after leaving Molsheim, I see a sign 

"A vendre a la ferme"...... - this means there is something for sale at the farm. Dismissing this, I carry on, but then see another sign for the farm, so take a 50 metre detour. I stock up with eggs, onions, spuds, wine, some very strong spirit that was free and moments later I am at the camping municipal in Obernai. I am the only British resident, in the company of the Dutch and Germans. 

I take a walk into town and spot a supermarket. I have a wander round and come out with various hams and butter. The car park has a barrier and tight corners, but there is another barrier for delivery lorries. The sign there translates roughly as "no entry - invitation only". I can't resist - so I push the buzzer. 

"Je suis un camping car. Je voudrais fare des achats" (I am a motorhome - I would like to do some shopping). Up comes the barrier - even though I am on foot, so I leg it quick. 

Another good nights sleep and then Sunday morning. Away for 0800 and I am on my way heading for the Swiss border at Basle. I already have my annual toll pass and have filled in the date. I pull up at the border and lower the window

"Are you over 3 and a half tonnes" - asks the guard. 

Yes, I reply, but I passed him the docket. 

"Ah, very good, but the formula has changed - you need to go in the office for a refund and a new permit".

So off I pop to the office - yes the formula has changed - but only for buses and lorries. The lady apologises and I am off again. 

A few miles later and the MultiJet plays up - she loses power, bellows out a cloud of soot and then normal service resumes. Heaven knows what that was all about.

Further on, and another incident. I am tramming on like a trooper in the Seelisberg Tunnel and when I come out, I hear a tremendous "roar". It is wind - wind so powerful I struggle to keep the van in a straight line. This continues for about 20 minutes. The trees are really blowing, and I drop my speed dramatically to try to aid stability. The noise of the wind was frightening, I am not frightened to admit that. 

With the cost of fuel soaring, I see diesel advertised a 2.10 SFR per litre - about £1.05 in our money. I am not paying that, so I come off the motorway and Melide and follow the road to Chiasso. I fill to the brim at 1.91 SFR per litre - 10p per litre cheaper than on the motorway. The garage was actually closed and despite being on the wrong side of the road - yes, I tootled across the cariageway to get in - I used the self service machine and the Nationwide card was a treat. 

Back on the motorway and the Italian/Swiss border. A queue - so I pop in the bus lane and am away in no time at all. A fast motorway run - there are no lorries on the roads today and I am soon at Peschiera del Garda at the Camping Butterfly. A couple of hours sun bathing, a bottle of Stella, some good crack with the Germans and now it's time for this little blog. 

The Germans are here in mass even though it is very early in the season. All were welcoming and several, seeing the length of the van, come and assist me to pitch. Normally, I do it myself, but this pitch is tight for a TAG axle motorhome. They are also amazed that I have travelled alone - "all the way from England". They look at the pirate ship in awe - clearly wanting to know what it is all about. 

I have no idea what time it is - the clock went forward on the Shuttle and again last night. My watch is supposed to set itself - but it says five to ten, laptop says five to eight and the Swift clock says five to nine! 

I am staying a bit longer than planned so need to talk nicely to P&O in the morning to amend my inbound sailing. 

I have a lot to do this week and next - school for one, may be two days, meeting the people I spent time with last year, meeting a coach party and going to the Dolomites with them, eating, drinking and so on. 

I am 1025 miles away from Rudding Park and fuel economy has come in at about 22 mpg - not bad as I was giving it some pan handle for most parts of the journey. The van is close to its maximum weight too. 

R


----------



## grumpyman

Will read this with great interest Russ. as in September getting a one way ticket want to do Italy etc and come back when we are ready.


----------



## RichardnGill

Russel,

I am jealous now as in a few hours I have to goto work.

Have a good time and keep up the blog thingy. It was a good read.

Richard...


----------



## IrishHomer

Great blog, Russel, please update it regularly.
Irishhomer


----------



## Briarose

Great to hear from you Russell..........keep posting I was with you every step on the way getting on the tunnel, it seemed like yesterday we were doing it all too.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Russell

Well done on getting there OK. We'll be following you in a few months, although probably not at that speed :wink:

Enjoy your break  

Gerald


----------



## ozwhit

great blog russell keep it coming ,im keen to hear of your drive to the dolomites ,im going next year ,safe journey regards gary


----------



## 88781

Hi Russ great reading, why not put it in here .. in case it gets lost!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Journal

Regards MnD


----------



## hilldweller

That's obscene.

A big bugger like that shouldn't be allowed to get 22mpg.

You must be doing something really perverted, like grinding up guinea pigs and adding them to the fuel.


----------



## Grizzly

Good to hear you and the van are going well Russell.

Take care of yourself and keep the diary coming.

G


----------



## teemyob

*Trip*

Hello Russel,

A £1 for ten minutes for air in the Service Station, highway robbery. In France the Autoroute Aires are generaly free for safety reasons, the authorities want you to check your pressures!.

Did you have any problems with your booking ref with Tesco/Eurotunnel booking?. We were issued with only a 7 digit reference number that had an extra 6 at the fron going and an additional 1 on the return. We had to push the "i" button twice for assistance.

Yes two motorhomes in the same carriage. We had one in front going and one behind coming back. Not sure why but both were not very approachable, maybe had some bad news.

The Blaupunkt, is it the portable unit or built-in? We have the Built-in type and find it superb.

Finaly, the Speedferries logo, what is the story?.

Happy travels,
Trev.


----------



## 88781

*Re: Trip*



teemyob said:


> Hello Russel,
> 
> A £1 for ten minutes for air in the Service Station, highway robbery. In France the Autoroute Aires are generaly free for safety reasons, the authorities want you to check your pressures!.
> 
> Did you have any problems with your booking ref with Tesco/Eurotunnel booking?. We were issued with only a 7 digit reference number that had an extra 6 at the fron going and an additional 1 on the return. We had to push the "i" button twice for assistance.
> 
> Yes two motorhomes in the same carriage. We had one in front going and one behind coming back. Not sure why but both were not very approachable, maybe had some bad news.
> 
> The Blaupunkt, is it the portable unit or built-in? We have the Built-in type and find it superb.
> 
> Finaly, the Speedferries logo, what is the story?.
> 
> Happy travels,
> Trev.


Trouble is forecourt tyre inflators are not well equipped to blowing up to 70 psi!

Russ you don't need that much air mate :lol: let them down to 60 all round, and thus retain all your dental fillings :!: :!:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Russell
What a great read. Keep it coming. Always enjoy your posts. 

Might do some of you route next month. Going to Trier via Luxembourg. from Calais. Is this the most picturesque route???


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ya forgot to pick me up - was stood there waiting at side of A1 with one bag and waiting in cold!    

Greenie


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Trip*



MandyandDave said:


> Russ you don't need that much air mate :lol: let them down to 60 all round, and thus retain all your dental fillings :!: :!:


That sounds a bit "iffy".

There's a sticker in my door saying "5bar" and I would assume that if I ran my tyres 13lb under the posted pressure my insurers may well reject any claim I had and the police could also book me even without an accident.

Of course I have no idea what pressure that monster states in the manual but I assume 70 from the post.


----------



## frenchfancy

As i am always seeing posts from Russell, and he has helped me out as well, can someone fill me in on his story. Is he a full-timer, or does he spend half the year here and half at Lake Garda. I want to follow his diary as well but wouldl ike some background anyone please. He seems to be a very well thought about and knowledgible member


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi FF

He'll probably come on here later and say hello. He's a lovely fella, but only managed to meet him the once, last year in France.

He's a full timer, and is currently in Garda having a short holiday.

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

You and 'Bertha' made it then Russell, and in double quick time.

I thought it was feeling sort of quiet round here for the last couple of days.

Really great blog and we're totally, totally envious.

Next time you go Mrs SDA and I will camp in the rear garage, it's about the same size as our whole van!!! :roll: 

Have a great time and keep the bulletins coming.

Andy

PS the wind must've been strong judging by that lamp post beside your Slovenian wagon. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Morning all.

Eurotunnel - when you book with Tesco tokens, Eurotunnel give you the first seven digits of your booking. You then post your tokens and when the tunnel receive these, they will email you with the remaining (8th) digit to complete the reference number. They have never actually done this, so I always phone them and ask them to confirm receipt of the tokens etc and supply the missing digit.

Re tyres. I used to run at 80 psi in the other van and 65 psi in this one. Michelin will advise you further on 01782 402000.

The tyre machine at the services was equipped for very high pressures and was identical to the one in the lorry park. I think the tyre valve might be faulty so I shall get it checked.

I am staying another week - at least!

French Fancy - I 99% full time and started so in December 2006. I "moved" to Italy in January 2007, but returned to the UK when my dogy passed away. I returned to UK full time work and left that job last Monday.

Italy is a favourite of mine - even if the weather and drivers can be unpredictable!

R


----------



## Minerva

Nice one Russell, have a good break in Italy

Bill


----------



## Pusser

Lovely bit of writing and unusually free from m\home defects. I think now you have the business. That bit about the odditiy of the air pump is the sort of thing that always happens to me and normally a queue of people behind just to make me panic even more..


----------



## JockandRita

Way to go Russell,

Here's hoping that you have better luck than we've had during the past two trips.
Have a great time .........and stay safe.

We could well be catching up with you at Boroughbridge, on the way to/from the SCC Nationals, pending repair timings. :? 

TTFN,

Jock & Rita.


----------

